# MY rat likes to chill in the Litter Box?



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have one of them with a crate thing over it. Trisha just likes to sit there and groom herself. why??

Also, how do you guys train them? (I put their poop in the box)


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

My rats like to sit in the litter box too... they seem to think its nice! Not sure why..... I haven't been able to get them to stop. They use their litter box as their main toilet area, I trained them by putting poop in the box, they cottoned on quick enough. But as for sitting in the litter box, I think its normal ratty behaviour...


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

One of mine takes her favourite treats there and buries them... Then eats them later! She also spends a lot of time there I have no idea why but it seems relatively normal! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

One of mine likes to take his food in there to eat away from the other two. Loki used to use the litter box to hoard his food, but he quit when I started giving them salads twice a day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Yep all rats do. Very normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My girl never sits in the litter pan unless she's going pee or pooping. She doesn't like anywhere that she might feel enclosed. She prefers open spaces. The litter pan is behind her wheel in the corner. I guess that feels like a tight area for her. 

To train my girl to use the litter pan I just checked out posts on this forum. I found a good one about pee rocks. After I put the pee rock in she started using the litter pan more. She still poops outside the litter box a bit, but she never pees outside it.


----------



## xbexidabestx (Jun 17, 2013)

My boys use their litter tray for pooing.... sometimes. They seem to pee in their igloo bed so I have to change the bedding pretty much every day coz it starts to smell lol. Some ratties just do strange things I suppose!!


----------



## tanya (May 4, 2013)

My biggest fattest boy loves taking naps in there...it makes him stinky >_> if I catch him I wake him up and gently roll him out. And the other boys sometimes like to sit there to eat snacks. It might be they like the smooth, cool feeling of the plastic on hot days. Oh well!


----------

